# laparotomy with jejunostomy & gastrostomy tubes



## Karen A. (Jul 22, 2016)

Exploratory laparotomy with decompressing gastrostomy tube and feeding jejunostomy tube was done. I am reviewing 44300-open enterostomy tube, separate procedure. 43830-open gastrostomy tube, separate procedure. 44015 add on code for jejunostomy. I haven't found any code/code combination to encompass the open placement of both tubes that do not run up against CCI edits. Before I call the second procedure "bundled", does anyone have any insight to offer?


----------

